# Where to order plants? Website?



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey, 

So I've been looking around the local stores in Vancouver, and I can't find any that have cryptocoryne SPIRALIS. It's a favourite of mine, and I was hoping I could order it from a website? 

Any suggestions?

Best,
Mike 

p.s. NOT looking for retrospiralis, balansae, etc.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Crypts can be a difficult lot to identify. You will probably have more luck with some local Cryptocoryne enthusiasts. Algae_beater (Kevin) and Edge (Eric) come to mind. Aquariums West may be the only store I know of that may be able to bring in the correct species for you. Good luck on the hunt.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Now that Edge is busy with other things, check out fishclubgirl. She usualy sells on the CAC Auction, but she's also a BCA member. She grows amazing, healthy plants, ships (cheaply and efficiently) and is quite reasonably priced.


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt replies! This is why I love this community. You guys rock


----------

